# Beetle Dune is coming; early 2016



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Some details:
- Arriving early 2016 (Feb is stated by one magazine)
- 2" lift
- 2.2" wider due to fender flares
- 1.1" wider track
- FWD
- 1.8TSI engine (sad, I was expecting the 2.0T to at least be an option)
- It will be available in orange/copper and silver (Silver? Zzzzzzzzzzzzz)

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/volkswagen-beetle-dune-concept-first-drive-review


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So it's an orange beetle with a lift kit and a less powerful engine. Meh seems like a waste to me, at a minimum if you're going to call it a dune, it should have awd.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

drtechy said:


> So it's an orange beetle with a lift kit and a less powerful engine. Meh seems like a waste to me, at a minimum if you're going to call it a dune, it should have awd.


First off, I think VW deserves some praise for taking a risk like this with niche model. It's like a niche model inside a niche model. 

But I have to agree on the AWD. The PQ35 (I think that's its designation) Beetle platform that's also used for the Jetta was not designed for AWD. Modifying it for AWD would be too costly, especially on an 'old' platform, so FWD it is. I really like the styling, and I love the color, but it's hard to get very excited about it. I know the 1.8T is no slouch, but the 2.0T would have given this model the extra punch performance-wise that it needs. 

Let's hope that when the Beetle moves to MQB that there will be more flexibility and even more exciting models offered.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Found another article:
http://www.kbb.com/car-news/all-the...rst-review-rugged-meets-frugality/2000012130/


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I won't give VW of America praise until they take some real risks, like bringing over all the cars they make over in Europe, the scirocco, scirocco r, golf r400, the golf r wagon, etc the list goes on and on. So no I don't give them credit for taking one small risk with an orange lifted beetle lol! Is it cool, ABSOLUTELY! I think the color kicks ass, and I love the idea of a lifted beetle. But I have a small feeling they're going to throw a $5k premium on that car which would pretty much ruin it, because it should technically be cheaper than a beetle turbo/rline due to not having the premium motor. Time will tell I guess, I'm just extremely jealous of Europe's choices lol!


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

what is that thingy in the cup holder??


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VRACERW said:


> what is that thingy in the cup holder??


It's a stop/shutoff override button; it won't be on the production model. Since this is prototype with the hybrid drivetrain (the production model will not be a hybrid) they have it just in case something goes wrong with the car, they can turn it off/shut it down instantly. It's kind of like a panic button.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> what is that thingy in the cup holder??


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

I like the look of a slightly lifted Beetle. :thumbup:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Not for nothing but that isn't the Beetle Dune, thats the Beetle Hybrid they were testing in NYC.

THIS IS THE BEETLE DUNE


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

That's the Beetle Dune _concept car _that made the rounds at various auto shows. It previewed the production model. The one in my original post is the _production_ body/trim but for some strange reason it has the hybrid powertrain from the Jetta Hybrid. So the Dune that goes on sale next year will look virtually identical to the photos in the original post, which is a slightly watered-down version of the_ concept_, but will feature a traditional engine/transmission.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh Well......another promising VW model I was looking forward to that just bit the dust. If the pictures at the beginning of the thread are indeed the upcoming 'Dune', I won't be purchasing one. Sniff....the concept car had me from the get go. Sometimes I don't like VW very much....sniff....


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

No AWD was the big miss here. Oh well. I'd have considered buying one - but it's getting harder and harder for me to buy a 5th VW if they keep pulling everything I like from the U.S. market. No wagons. AWD becoming scarce. VR6 getting scarce. Yet there are so many cars VW group makes in Europe I'd happily buy: Golf R wagon, Euro Passat wagon, Scirocco R, Audi S3 wagon, Audi A4 wagon quattro...and that's not even getting into the absolutely incredible and wonderful color selections they get overseas for all their cars - dozens of hues and shades. In the US, we get silver, white, black, sometimes a red and blue. Zzzzzzz.

When I first saw the Beetle Dune in that orange color - I was absolutely putting it on my list - and then I hear FWD, and Wah Wah Wah WAAAAAAH! No go.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

i know all this is still up for grabs but I'm sorta not liking the "Production" Trim with Hybrid Drivetrain, seems watered down.... idk...meh:facepalm:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Found another article:

http://www.greencarreports.com/news/1098402_volkswagen-beetle-dune-hybrid-concept-quick-drive

Some pics from that site:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Vwguy026 said:


> i know all this is still up for grabs but I'm sorta not liking the "Production" Trim with Hybrid Drivetrain, seems watered down.... idk...meh:facepalm:


I have to agree with you a little on this one. There's four things that strike me as design misses with the production model's styling, and I think they could easily be fixed by VW or by a buyer of this car with aftermarket (or OEM) parts. 
1. The rear spoiler is too small. Give it the larger GSR spoiler or VW should create one that's closer to the Dune Concept's spoiler. 
2. The wheel size vs the tire sidewall height is too shallow. Either size up the overall tire (which will mess with speedometer/odometer) or go with smaller 18" wheels with a taller sidewall.
3. The Tornado wheel design clashes does not match the offroad visual theme of the car. Twister alloys may be better (and will more closely resemble the Dune Concept), or an all new wheel design that's more rugged looking. 
4. Needs wheel spacers. From the articles I've read they have widened the track by 1.1" but they need to push those wheels out just a bit more.

--EDIT--
Something like this:









Original:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Meh. No AWD no care. So when is the pink Beetle going into production because I'm all for that. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Here's one more quick PS I did. I think the Dune looks _immensely_ better with Twister wheels:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

How effective do you think the front bumper slit is? Also the silver bits on the bumper need to be black or body color in my opinion


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VRACERW said:


> How effective do you think the front bumper slit is? Also the silver bits on the bumper need to be black or body color in my opinion


Some time back when VW was testing a full-on Beetle R, I believe Jamie mentioned that they were having problems with engine cooling. I'm wondering if the slit in the bumper was one of the solutions for that. Perhaps they did all the work to change the tooling for the bumper mold and now they're going to use it for this model. They also used it for the R-Line concept they showed earlier this year:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Since I was working in photoshop today, I took a few minutes and threw on some other wheel designs, just for fun.

European Touareg wheel:









Another Touareg wheel:









One more Touareg wheel:









And finally, my favorite, a Taigun (a tiny VW SUV based on the up! platform that VW sell in China) wheel:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

From a German site. Potential future VW models.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

i like the driving lights alot and look it has four doors


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I love VW but this is so watered-down.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Yea The hood lost all its vents and sculpting, the awesome GSR spoiler was axed, rims are a horrible choice, and the interior lost is off road approach as well as exterior decals saying "DUNE"


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Those wheels are detrimental to acceleration and MPG. Nice styling but the power/drive train is so Bud LITE. 

I wouldn't drive it on a sand dune... it would be duned in.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

> *Why Hybridize the Dune if It Won’t Be Sold That Way?*
> That leads us to why the Beetle hybrid concept exists at all. The official word from VW is that it’s “designed to demonstrate the flexibility of the brand's current MQB-Full Hybrid module” by installing it in the older PQ35 architecture. That’s all well and good, but we already have a living, breathing example of this in the aforementioned Jetta hybrid, and you can even go out and buy one of those if you want. As mentioned, there are no plans to release a Beetle hybrid of any kind, which makes this a very strange demonstrator indeed. - Car and Driver


Honestly I just don't get VW anymore. The Beetle can use all the help it can get in the fuel economy department and the Jetta Hybrid gets good reviews as being a hybrid that's fun to drive and this seemed to be an improvement over that. It doesn't sound like the Beetle Dune will be available as a TDI. Also, I thought all VW models were supposed to get the next generation infotainment/navigation units going forward but here we are stuck with the seriously outdated RNS-315 again. Does VW even look at the competition?


----------

